# Problemi con la localizzazione

## riatiopene

Ciao a tutti COMUNITA' GENTOO,

questo, in realtà, non è il mio primo post, ma ho perso l'account e quindi ho dovuto fare una nuova registrazione.

Vi espongo il mio problema: ho kde4 mezzo italiano e mezzo inglese. Ho configurato il file 02locale ma non è cambiato nulla

cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

Avete qualche idea? Un mille grazie in anticipo

----------

## Onip

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

Benvenuto!!!

----------

## riatiopene

ho già seguito quella guida ma non cambia niente

----------

## Scen

 *riatiopene wrote:*   

> cat /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> LANG="it_IT.utf8@euro"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"
> ...

 

TOGLI quel

```

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

```

La guida che ti ha linkato Onip è stata aggiornata di recente, e sconsiglia l'uso di tale variabile (che va a sovrascrivere le altre 2 variabili).

Comunque la localizzazione di KDE viene gestita tramite la variabile LINGUAS da impostare in /etc/make.conf, nel caso della lingua italiana devi mettere

```

LINGUAS="it"

```

KDE4.... che versione stai usando? Quella in Portage? Quella dell'overlay? CVS?

----------

## djinnZ

consiglio: LINGUAS="it en" è meglio (il pacchetto gestito cretinascamente capita sempre)

Ovviamente immagino che hai configurato correttamente locales.gen etc.

lanciando locale dalla console o da un terminale X ottieni lo stesso risultato?

In 02locale i comandi devono essere export VARIABILE="qualcosa".

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> In 02locale i comandi devono essere export VARIABILE="qualcosa".

 

NO.

Nei file contenuti in /etc/env.d/ non serve export (mentre ci vuole in ~/.bashrc, x esempio).

----------

## djinnZ

Se li vuoi usare in rc (ad esempio il classico source /etc/profile in local) ti servono, a me non funziona nulla altrimenti.

Quindi nel dubbio meglio usarli. (ho sbagliato pulsante   :Embarassed: )

[OT]piacere di rivederti sul forum ma... la foto anderebbe censurata, spaventi la gente così  :Laughing:  [/OT]

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Se li vuoi usare in rc (ad esempio il classico source /etc/profile in local) ti servono, a me non funziona nulla altrimenti.
> 
> Quindi nel dubbio meglio usarli. (ho sbagliato pulsante  )

 

Ma in file in /etc/env.d non vengono "derivati" ("to source") direttamente: se ti ricordi, dopo ogni modifica ai file ivi contenuti devi dare un bel env-update. Come compito per casa leggere 5 volte questa pagina  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> [OT]piacere di rivederti sul forum ma... la foto anderebbe censurata, spaventi la gente così  [/OT]

 

Eh eh eh, ma lo faccio per il bene di Gentoo! Così tutti avranno la scusa per dire "guarda che nerd che sono quelli che usano Gentoo"   :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

in pratica mi stai dicendo che devo aprire un bug...   :Crying or Very sad:  , provo a vedere cosa succede con un emerge -1...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

[OT]no per me fai spavento e basta...  :Laughing:  al massimo pensano ma guarda come ci si riduce ad usare gentoo...  :Twisted Evil: 

la posso usare per la pagina enciclopedica sulla nostra distribuzione preferita?  :Twisted Evil:  [/OT]

----------

## riatiopene

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *riatiopene wrote:*   cat /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> LANG="it_IT.utf8@euro"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"
> ...

 

Ho tolto la stringa LC_ALL="it_IT@euro", ma non cambia niente. Ho kde 4.1 presa dal portage. Mi son dimenticato di dire che prima andava tutto bene, ma da quando ho dovuto aggiornare xorg alla versione 1.5.2 (per causa conflitti di dipendenze) la localizzazione non funziona più.

----------

## riatiopene

nessuna idea?

----------

## nikko96

 *riatiopene wrote:*   

> nessuna idea?

 

se togli @euro

```

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

riducendo il file a questo cambia qualcosa?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

io t suggerirei d rimuovere quel collate C, giustox nn saperne niente

----------

## Scen

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> io t suggerirei d rimuovere quel collate C, giustox nn saperne niente

 

Ehm... guarda che viene CALDAMENTE consigliata, tale assegnazione variabile, proprio nell'ultimo aggiornamento della guida alla localizzazione  :Rolling Eyes: 

Per me il problema sta altrove: lui lamenta il fatto che dopo un aggiornamento di xorg la localizzazione di KDE-4.1.2 si è sballata... Per me non c'entra assolutamente nulla!

@riatiopene: riprova ed effettuare l'emerge di kde-base/kde-l10n, verificando che ci sia "LINGUAS=it" tra le EXPANDED_USE. Inoltre fatti una copia della cartella nascosta di configurazione di kde ~/.kde*, e prova a partire con una configurazione "ex-novo".

----------

## djinnZ

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   io t suggerirei d rimuovere quel collate C, giustox nn saperne niente 
> 
> Ehm... guarda che viene CALDAMENTE consigliata, tale assegnazione variabile, proprio nell'ultimo aggiornamento della guida alla localizzazione

 Perchè? Fondamentalmente C=us=en=it=fr... non ci sono differenze nell'ordinamento, o meglio C dovrebbe ignorare alcuni caratterli locali come le lettere accentate (premetto che la mia conoscenza degli standard posix è assai datata).

Mi sa che il documento necessita di una revisione "per lingua" piuttosto che di una semplice traduzione, sempre che non sia utile per ragioni di suppoorto.

Ovviamente se vuoi usare lingue europee ma ben più "trolliche" come quelle della musica che ascolti C va usata.

----------

## Scen

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   Ehm... guarda che viene CALDAMENTE consigliata, tale assegnazione variabile, proprio nell'ultimo aggiornamento della guida alla localizzazione Perchè?

 

Perchè:

 *Guida alla localizzazione wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nota: Alcuni programmi sono scritti in modo tale da aspettarsi un'ordinamento dell'alfabeto in Inglese tradizionale...
> 
> 

 

Ma soprattutto per tale motivo.  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  Porc! Adesso ho capito... ma talvolta potrebbero aggiornarli certi ruderi  :Evil or Very Mad: 

inabile a fornire spiegazioni su cosa non mi funziona (o meglio va sulla gentoo ma non sulle altre distribuzioni) e perchè, senza profondermi in interminabili bestemmie ed imprecazioni, oltre ad essere assolutamente OT, tento di calmarmi.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   io t suggerirei d rimuovere quel collate C, giustox nn saperne niente 
> 
> Ehm... guarda che viene CALDAMENTE consigliata, tale assegnazione variabile, proprio nell'ultimo aggiornamento della guida alla localizzazione  

 

Eh, lo so bene  :Very Happy:  ti ricordi che l'abbiam aggiornata entrambi  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Gli ho suggerito di fare questa prova,  giusto perchè a me tale modifica ha creato casini pertanto suggerivo una via sperimentalel.

----------

